# Under Water Footage Of Lake Malawi. (africa)



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the african cichlids.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very interesting video. thanks for posting


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome video, check out the other ones of lake tanganyika if you havent already.
theyre from the same user that posted the one of malawi


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Good post JZ...I seen this before...I can't remember the name of the program but I know it was on the Discovery Channel


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Jz, Malawin cichlids are some of my favs


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a cool video. TY for posting.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Good post JZ...I seen this before...I can't remember the name of the program but I know it was on the Discovery Channel


Planet Earth: Freshwater

BBC version has better narration (David Attenborough).


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Greeat vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

that was a amazing video. Really beautiful I love mother nature and her treasures, period


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome video. The columns of mating flies is crazy!


----------

